# New Favourite Toads...



## Kristy_07 (Nov 11, 2010)

Check out these guys!

[video=youtube;aTD7DRTMu5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTD7DRTMu5o&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;tOmbooEY4x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOmbooEY4x4&feature=related[/video]

Long climb up again, eh?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 11, 2010)

what the, they are crazy


----------



## D3pro (Nov 11, 2010)

Davids videos are always breath taking. thanks for sharing


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 11, 2010)

I find it hard to believe that they didn't set up the shots with the pebble toad. I have a feeling they probably grabbed that little guy and threw him over some ledges to get those shots of him bouncing "down the cliff" so perfectly... :?


----------



## scorps (Nov 11, 2010)

Cool videos, although IMO there set up, they would have to have several camera's set up in all the right places to capture each angle of the toad falling wouldnt they?


----------



## Tristan (Nov 11, 2010)

scorps said:


> Cool videos, although IMO there set up, they would have to have several camera's set up in all the right places to capture each angle of the toad falling wouldnt they?


 
oh you mean the camera man was not just lucky that in the first shot the toad walks past in perfect focus only to have the *evil* spider menacingly follow the toad in the background out of focus, im shocked and appealed at the notion such shows would use sets and staging to get the amazing shots they do 

/sarcasm


----------



## scorps (Nov 11, 2010)

Haha yeah my thoughts exactly Tristan


----------



## GeneticProject (Nov 11, 2010)

either way thats awesome . funny little bugga


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 22, 2010)

lets see it not land it water =D


----------

